
The ugly truth: why beautiful wins in 2012 - FluidDjango
http://gigaom.com/2012/01/02/aten-the-ugly-truth/
======
arepb
I think the reason why this is able to get grow even stronger in 2012 is
because our phones are able to make us more beautiful than our laptops. The
easiest photo processing I can do is on my phone (Camera+), not my laptop.

